# Classical Crushes?



## StlukesguildOhio

Building upon member jurianbai's post on a slew of female violinists, I'll throw out this question: What classical performers are you enamored of... for reasons that go beyond their musical talents? 

I'll start with this lovely pairing:


----------



## Praeludium

Yes I know she has somewhat strange teeth. And it's certainly partly because of the music. Anyway, she has a strange magnetism.


----------



## Meaghan

We've done this, though a bit more specifically:
http://www.talkclassical.com/13767-hot-instrumentalists.html

There's been a lot less Anna talk since Alma left us!


----------



## Olias

For Opera crushes its got to be Allison Hagley as Susanna. Her flirty expressions make me weak in the knees.






For instrumentalists its got to be cellist Alisa Weilerstein! The way she plays is sensual she literally makes love to the music. Oh and the look she gives at 1:32.......be still my heart.


----------



## EricABQ




----------



## Jeremy Marchant

EricABQ said:


>


Utterly captivating - both music and performance.


----------

